
Ask HN: Replacing NodeJs API, What Framework? - cashy
I am having some scalability issue with a nodejs backend and was considering a full rewrite, as it was initally developed as a &quot;prototype&quot; that became the production app. I&#x27;ve been exploring using python with Django or perhaps using Go with Gin, it needs to support a few common things, mongodb, redis, twilio (http api) and saleforce. I know its a little vague, but i want to gauage opinion on what the right tool is to make the scaling cheaper.
======
andymoe
Go scales real well and is a joy. If you are more comfortable with classic OO
paradigms Java spring (or even spring + kotlin I hear) might be an easier
transition and scales real well. (Disclosure: employer maintains/develops
spring, I've used it a bit)

